# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Forums-Umstellung

## noox

So Mädels und Burschen - jetzt ist's soweit:

Ich werde heute Nacht (vorher noch Nachtskifahren  ) das Forum umstellen. Dazu wird bei diesem hier erst mal das Posten deaktiviert. Dann wird alles in das neue Forum importiert. Wenn das abgeschlossen ist, wird das neue Forum hierher verschoben.

*Achtung:* Für alle, die seit dem letzten Forumsupdate (geschätzt vor 2 Jahren oder so) das Passwort nicht mehr geändert haben: Dringend ändern! Sonst könnt ihr euch beim neuen Forum nicht mehr anmelden! Bei der ganz alten Version wurde nämlich das Passwort anders verschlüsselt. 

Außerdem würde ich euch bitten, die Mailadresse zu kontrollieren, damit ihr euch im schlimmsten Fall ein neues Passwort zusenden lassen könnt. AOL-Benutzer: Bitte verwendet eine andere E-Mail-Adresse (google, gmx, web.de, ...). Der Server auf dem das Forum liegt kann an AOL vermutlich noch keine Mails verschicken. Die haben den Server gesperrt, weil ich mal einen Mail-Forwarder auf eine AOL-Adresse eingerichtet hatte.

Leider kann ich nicht genau sagen, wie lange die Umstellung dauern wird. Kann sein, dass morgen Früh schon das neue Forum online ist. Kann aber auch sein, dass das Importieren deutlich länger dauert. Dann könnt ihr morgen nur hier am Forum lesen, aber mal einen Tag nicht posten.

Nach dem Importieren müssen noch einige Dinge gemacht werden, die auch noch einige Zeit dauern: Thumbnails für Attachments erstellen, Suchindex erstellen, Avatars anpassen, etc. D.h. insbesondere die Suche geht anfangs noch nicht. Außerdem sind das sehr aufwändige Jobs, die den Server überdurchschnittlich belasten. Es kann daher zu Verzögerungen kommen.

Noch was: Es kann sein, dass euer Avatar nicht ins neue Forum übernommen wird. Insbesondere dann, wenn er zu groß ist.  Avatars können in Zukunft 120x120 Pixel sein. Maximal 20kB. Größere Bilder werden beim Hinzufügen automatisch verkleinert. 

Außerdem werden Bilder in den Signaturen nicht mehr funktionieren.

Wenn das neue Forum online ist, würde ich euch empfehlen, die FAQs durchzulesen. Ich muss sie noch etwas überarbeiten, da sie sehr allgemein geschrieben sind. Aber man findet sicher einige Hinweise über neue oder geänderte Funktionen. 

Grundsätzlich funktioniert das neue aber fast gleich wie das alte. Mit einigen zusätzlichen Features.

----------


## JackTheRipper

wow...das ging ja schnell! bin schon gespannt

----------


## Martix

juhuuuu

----------


## Adönis

Das ich das noch erleben darf! Hach wie schön!

----------


## Old Anonym

juhu DANKE

----------


## Lordz

Hier anbei , amal a riesiges Dankeschön für die ganze Arbeit und Zeit die du da reinsteckts 




DANKE

----------


## colophonius

Schließe mich an.

Bin gespannt wie's werden wird.
Etwa so wie die Beta vor einiger Zeit?

----------


## S N A P S

find ich auch das man mal wieder danke sagen sollte für die mühen die so ein forum machen; hoffe es klappt alles "so gut es geht" bei der umstellung

----------


## noox

Forum ist jetzt umgestellt.

Es ist noch nicht alles so, wie es sein soll. Ich werde mich aber trotzdem demnächst mal auf's Ohr hauen.

Ein paar Offensichtliche Sachen:
Überstetzung noch nicht 100% ok. (Thema durch Thread ersetzt, deswegen passt der Fall nirgends: "das Thema", "der Thread").Buttons noch nicht übersetztAvatare passen in der Userliste noch nichtAttachment-Thumbnails werden noch nicht angezeigt. (läuft demnächst)Suche. Der Suchindex muss erst erstellt werden. Das kann ziemlich lange (mehrere Stunden bis Tage) dauern.Grundsätzlich muss ich noch viele Dinge einstellen.

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

ober posten kann man schon

----------


## der koch

find sehr schön das neue design, thanx für die mühe die du dir für uns alle machst

----------


## Timo

wahnsinn sehr gelungenes forum nun, das rangersgrün is immernoch saufein für die augen =) 
N
a
t

----------


## noox

Danke!

Ich werde mal bei Zeiten zusammenschreiben, was das neue Forum besser oder zusätzlich kann.

----------


## BATMAN

Ist doch jetz die selbe Software wie beim IBC oder?
Auf jeden Fall Danke für die Mühe die Du Dir machst  :Smile: 

Ne Möchlichkeit Stromstöße zu verschicken, wenn nen User von der Ignorierliste einem antworten will wäre noch fein  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

> Ist doch jetz die selbe Software wie beim IBC oder?


Ja, ist dieselbe. vBulletin ist einfach Marktführer und wird am besten weiterentwickelt.

----------


## themountain

> Ich bin nochmals über die Smilies drübergegangen. Ein paar wenige umbenannt, weil die komisch geheißen haben. Daher könnte sein, dass das eine oder andere die letzten Tage verwendeten nicht mehr korrekt angezeigt werden. Ein paar neue habe ich hinzugefügt.


Sorry aber wie funzt das mit den Smielies nu...???
Kann bei mir die >Teile nicht finden!

----------


## noox

Wie hier schon zu lesen, du musst den Editor umstellen. Unter Einstellungen im Kontrollzentrum sollte das sein.

Dein Avatar ist aber schon a weng bes und nervig die Animation.

----------


## Siento

boahhh sogar mit schriftart und alles  :EEK!:   noox is der beste!!!  :Thank You!:  
für die dies nicht finden gehts in kontrollzentrum dann einstellungen ändern, bis zum letzten runter scrollen (verschiedene einstellungen heist das) da is das erste post/nachrichten editor da klickst drauf und stellst es auf standart editor mit zusätzlichen schaltflächen

----------


## themountain

@ Big Hit: Schoenen Dank ..hat weitergeholfen!! :Peace:  
@Noox: Was fuer'n Problem hast du mit meinem Avatar?? :Confused:

----------


## noox

Ich dachte eigentlich ich hätte animierte Avatare deaktiviert - oder ist der noch vom alten Forum?

----------


## Nose

du könntest einfach nur n einzelbild statt die animation verwenden
das kommt so unruhig wenn man daneben lesen will. für die leute die kein adblock haben  :Wink:

----------


## themountain

Yop der war noch vom alten...fuer die Sensibelchen unter uns werde ich auf's alte Avatar zurueckschalten!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noox

Thanks!

----------


## Poison :)

@ noox:

ist das beabsichtigt?:

ich kann keinem einen attachment-link schicken?
(der nicht reg. ist)

lg

----------


## noox

soweit ich weiß, dürfen nicht registrierte keine Attachment öffnen.

Verhindert Bildklau und motiviert zum Registrieren  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

aso..hmm

is nur blöd,das man ned gschwind was herzeigen kann... :Smash PC:

----------


## noox

Ja, das stimmt schon. Aus meiner Sicht ist's aber nicht blöd.

1. Es kann keiner "unsere" Bilder auf seinen Seiten einbinden. Damit sparen wir uns Bandbreite/Traffic

2. Besucher werden dazu motiviert sich zu registrieren  :Smile: 

Wenn der sich nicht registrieren will, dann musst du das Bild bei dir speichern und als Mail verschicken.

----------


## Poison :)

ok...gewonnen  :Give Up:  

noch was: mich hauts immer raus,wenn ich a zeidl ned am PC bin...
is des beabsichtigt?
->automatisches ausloggen,nach bestimmter (in-aktiver) zeit?

----------


## Cru Jones

Wäre es möglich, den Pfad zum Thread (also z.B. ountain Bike Downhill Board > Deutsche Boards  > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board) auch am Ende jeder Seite eines Threads anzuzeigen? Ist im IBC so und finde ich sehr praktisch.

----------


## Poison :)

hmm...bei mir ist das der fall  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## noox

Ich hab das schon hinzugefügt - allerdings etwas platzsparender als beim IBC - neben "Voriger Thread | Nächster Thread"

----------


## noox

Wegen raushauen:

Hast du beim Anmelden die Checkbox "Angemeldet bleiben" aktiviert.
Wenn nicht schau in die FAQs unter Cookies nach und lösch die mal alle.

https://www.downhill-board.com/faq.p..._clear_cookies

----------


## Cru Jones

Aha, habe gerade bemerkt, dass das bei mir nicht da ist, weil ich den Standard-Style verwende.

----------


## noox

Vermutlich werde ich beim Standardstyle nicht so viel rumbasteln, weil dann bestimmte Anpassungen aufwändiger sind.

Geplant habe ich nur, dass ich den aktuellen Style in zwei weiteren Farbvarianten anbiete: Black Rangers (so in Richtung www.care4friends.org/) und Dark Rangers (dunkelgrün). Dann sollte für jeden was dabei sein.

----------


## BATMAN

Black Rangers find ich gut  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## Monty Burns

ich weiß nicht obs schon wer gesagt hat, aber kann man wieder irgendwie ein blinkendes Symbol beim Erhalt einer PM einfügen? ich bekomm immer PM's, aber checks erst viel später!


EDIT: hab jetzt pop up benachrichtigung eingestellt, brauch also kein blinkendes Symbol mehr! thanks!

----------


## noox

Nachdem das schon mehr gewünscht haben, kann sein, dass ich mir das mal bei gelegenheit ansehe.

Ansonsten kannst du im Profil einstellen, dass du bei neuen PMs per Popup und/oder E-Mail benachrichtigt wirst.

----------


## Cru Jones

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, bei dem das Board immer wieder die Grafik-Buttons (zitieren, erster ungelesener Post, antworten etc.), Smilies und Avatare durcheinandermischt? Da werden Avatare als Buttons angezeigt, Sterne als Link zum ersten Post, Smilies antwort-Button. Beim IBC übrigens das selbe.

----------


## noox

Du verwendest Windows? Hast vermutlich eher weniger Speicher? Ich kenne es nur von den Windows-Icons. Da ist der Icon-Cache voll und dann macht er so Blödsinn. 

Ich schau mal, wie man das wegbekommt. Geht glaub ich mit den Powertoys.

----------


## noox

Installier dir: www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...powertoys.mspx

Dann gehst unter PowerToys auf Tweak UI. 

Dort im Tree links ganz unten auf Repair. Rebuild Icons => Repair now.

Vielleicht hilfts. Bei vertauschten Desktop/Windows-Icons hilft's jedenfalls.

----------


## Cru Jones

Ja, verwende Windows (mit Firefox), aber sind 1 Gb Ram schon wieder wenig? Ausserdem sollte ja die Buttons nix mit den Icons von Windows zu tun haben, sind ja irgendwelche Bilder, die heruntergeladen werden, oder irre ich mich da? Zur Zeit werden auch gerade keine Buttons falsch angezeigt, aber heute Abend hatte irgendwann plötzlich zwei Avatare als Smilies.

----------


## Cru Jones

Habe jetzt diese Powertoys durchgeführt. Hat nix genützt, siehe Screenshots. Seltsamerweise ist der Dateiname, wenn ich auf die Eigenschaften dieses Bilds vom Hund gehe, trotzdem "wink.jpg". Verdächtige mal den Cache von meinem Firefox.

----------


## Cru Jones

Es ist kaum zu glauben: jetzt habe ich den Cache gelöscht und der Thread sieht so aus:
Edit: Einmal F5 und alles ist wieder normal...  :Confused:

----------


## noox

Virus?

Vielleicht kommt der Firefox durcheinander. Such mal im Google (möglichst English) nach so Zeugs. Vielleicht findest du was. Den Effekt, den du hattest, habe ich am Windows-Desktop auch schon gehabt. Aber nicht im Browser. Vielleicht gibt's im Firefox eine Einstellung für die Image-Cache-Größe.

Ich hab übrigens nur 512 MB RAM.

----------


## Cru Jones

Ich habe die Fehlerquelle glaub gefunden: Hatte die Extension Fasterfox installiert, seit ich die wieder abgeschaltet habe, treten solche Phänomene nicht mehr auf.

----------

